# Anyone got experience driving instacart?



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

How is the pay compared to doordash, ue, pm etc?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Pay is similar. I have instacart on demand in my area so I don’t sign up for hours. I get notifications of available batches and grab them if I feel like it. Larger batches and heavier items pay better. Delivery only doesn’t pay as well but it’s much less work.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Pay is similar. I have instacart on demand in my area so I don't sign up for hours. I get notifications of available batches and grab them if I feel like it. Larger batches and heavier items pay better. Delivery only doesn't pay as well but it's much less work.


I've been doing it for about 8 months. Some orders are viable and you can earn a nice little profit while many others are not viable at all; you will earn $5 an hour after time and expenses. I do like the switch to on demand batches versus being held captive to a block of hours. This is a great fit for me and I'm glad Instacart put it forward. I can't stand the time metrics. Our local grocery chain store has 1 person working the deli the majority of time and they don't use the "take a number" system for waiting; you either stand there for 15 minutes or lose your place in line. Thus, deli orders absolutely CRUSH your metrics. And meat orders are also challenging; slightly obscure meat selections may not be in the case and your stuck again in line waiting for your turn with the butcher. Same in seafood. Our store also is grossly over reliant on the self service checkouts; which we aren't supposed to use, so I again have to wait 15 minutes to get my turn to checkout because they only have 1 actual regular lane open. In the grand scheme of things, I dont know if full service grocery shopping and delivery will be sustainable as a business model. Shoppers will bail like rats on a sinking ship once they realize all the hassle and stress involved to net a whopping $5-$10 an hour (flat rates) and Instacart/Shipt etc cannot charge customers much more than the current rate as shoppers will say no thanks; I'll shop myself. My advice is the same as rideshare; milk it for as long as you can and do a good job and treat your customers well. But know at some point the gig will end.


----------



## Ajayrocks (Aug 2, 2019)

My daughter was/is doing it - made 600 in 2 days - it was mainly at Wegman's -NY company in NY and NJ not sure about CT and PA Similar to Whole Food but less pricey- I signed up - just got bags for it - have to have cooler bags that hold 3 grocery bags - I'll be trying it out this week.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

vtcomics said:


> I've been doing it for about 8 months. Some orders are viable and you can earn a nice little profit while many others are not viable at all; you will earn $5 an hour after time and expenses. I do like the switch to on demand batches versus being held captive to a block of hours. This is a great fit for me and I'm glad Instacart put it forward. I can't stand the time metrics. Our local grocery chain store has 1 person working the deli the majority of time and they don't use the "take a number" system for waiting; you either stand there for 15 minutes or lose your place in line. Thus, deli orders absolutely CRUSH your metrics. And meat orders are also challenging; slightly obscure meat selections may not be in the case and your stuck again in line waiting for your turn with the butcher. Same in seafood. Our store also is grossly over reliant on the self service checkouts; which we aren't supposed to use, so I again have to wait 15 minutes to get my turn to checkout because they only have 1 actual regular lane open. In the grand scheme of things, I dont know if full service grocery shopping and delivery will be sustainable as a business model. Shoppers will bail like rats on a sinking ship once they realize all the hassle and stress involved to net a whopping $5-$10 an hour (flat rates) and Instacart/Shipt etc cannot charge customers much more than the current rate as shoppers will say no thanks; I'll shop myself. My advice is the same as rideshare; milk it for as long as you can and do a good job and treat your customers well. But know at some point the gig will end.


= too much work, not worth the hassle.


----------



## Adfcalifornian (Feb 8, 2019)

Depends on the area you live in. Seattle and the surrounding "nicer" areas you can make 4 to 6 hundred on the weekends. But with the on demand feature it's nice to just snag a quick delivery only for 30+ dollars and pretty much every day I see some batches hit 50 to 60. If you know if way around a grocery store it can be pretty damn lucrative


----------

